# TOP 100 Toys and Games



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

I subscribe to a newsletter that sports all kinds of odd, strange, funny, whatever websites. This particular one was rather entertaining and memorable This one website that shows the TOP 100 games/toys of all time (in their opinion). 

For us older folks you'll probably see games that will have you choking back tears in fond memories of those lonely hours playing with that game or that particular toy. 

The commentary is biting satire at best. Hiliarious in places. 

A few toys/games are oddly missing. 
G.I. Joe (the big 12" model ones)
Frisbee 
and Nerf Footballs. 

Either way it's a fun trip down memory lane... if you're not toooo young yet to remember these. 

Check 'em out.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 5, 2005)

No Hot Wheels or Barbie Dolls


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> G.I. Joe (the big 12" model ones)




Action Man number #3 I think is the British version of GI Joe. So, I think this is not the top 100 for the world or for the US, as some of this is designed towards Europe with Cricket toys and such. Cricket would never sell over here in volumes.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 5, 2005)

Matchbox cars which are similar to hot wheels. Use to be made in England, back in the 70's. They didn't even make it on the top 100.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> Matchbox cars which are similar to hot wheels. Use to be made in England, back in the 70's. They didn't even make it on the top 100.


Am beginning to suspect that the list is a British not American listing as there were a number of Dr. Who toys/games and we all know how popular THAT guy was over there. Popular here but not quite as so on the Isles.  Thus this could explain the peculiar missing toys as the ones mentioned above, as they would've been more popular here in the states, being that their origin. 

But dang if that site isn't a trip ... down memory lane that is. A number of those toys/games I've had/played with when I was a kid. Wow... (wistfully thinking) ... wow.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 5, 2005)

Where is the hula hoop, heh, that was the 1950's. But it did come back into existence.

I tried Twister for martial artists.  I got 4 giant games and taped them together for a Christmas party one year.  Well, I found out that the martial artists,  ones who had been in TKD years were the most tenacious and flexible and the game would generally go nowhere because no one gave up. 
Oh well!  But it was a tangled mess with so many people involved. TW


----------

